# Cockatiel Eating Off Cage Bottom



## Milligan (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi, I've had this issue for quite some time, and am finally out of ideas. My cockatiel has been eating food off the bottom of her cage. The space between the grate and the tray is just thin enough for my cockatiel to eat any food that falls there. I would normally not be concerned, as she eats a mostly pellet diet, however, she will accidentally eat poop while foraging for food. I think my cockatiel does this out of boredom, since she does not like her toys very much, and to get my attention. My cockatiel's cage is somewhat small, and I will be getting a new one eventually, however I need some short-term solutions. Thanks. :cinnamon pearl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This is foraging and it's normal. Sounds like you need to put together a foraging toy for her to use during the day. Seed is actually supposed to be the main portion of her diet, so maybe make the foraging toy using seeds and let her go at them?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

In the wild they feed off of the ground so it's just instinct. Perhaps you could put a dish of food on the bottom of her cage if she prefers eating that way.


----------



## Jenn1469 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've had 20 birds ranging from cockatoo and African Grey all the way down to budgies and every single one of them has had poo in their mouth at some point lol

As long as the cage is cleaned regularly and the poop hasn't been there long an occasional poop in the mouth should do any harm. 

You can lay out a paper plate or something like that on the bottom of the cage and sprinkle food on it. All of my cockatiels prefer foraging over eating out of a bowl. 🙂


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

I crinkle up newspaper and sprinkle seeds into the nooks and crannies for Atticus to forage through. He loves it - and he gets to chew on the paper at the same time, so bonus for him.


----------

